# What all season tires are you taking into the snow this winter?



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

What all season tires are you taking into the snow this winter? I know some don't get much snow so they keep their all seasons. What all seasons do you recommend for the Cruze in, say, pennsylvania? And just for fun, What all seasons tires are on you car right now, not counting winter? What do you like and why?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Didn't you start a thread just yesterday about Tires and their seasons?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes, if I recall.

And the answer is: none. 

Xice Xi3s for both cars that see winter.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Where do you live and what kind of winters you get there.  Continental True Contacts for Cincinnati


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Didn't you start a thread just yesterday about Tires and their seasons?


Eddy are you saying this is a duplicate post? If so lets delete the other one!


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Patman said:


> Eddy are you saying this is a duplicate post? If so lets delete the other one!


Yes 4 threads/posts yesterday about the seasons of rubber:signs006:


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

Patman said:


> Where do you live and what kind of winters you get there. Continental True Contacts for Cincinnati


I ran these tires last year and going into this year with them as well. I was very pleased with these in the little bit of snow that we got last year. I am near Youngstown Ohio.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

studded hakkapeliittas on all my vehicles


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I have the stock Hankooks for winter this season, if I still had my Gen 1 I would get the True Contacts, my wife's CRV has them and they are awesome. But they are not available that I can find in 205/55/16 for the Gen 2


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

First , Eddy, that was about all seasons in the snow, this is me asking what all seasons people have on their car RIGHT NOW and are not going to put winter tires on. 
Second, those were replies on another's thread, this is MY Thread. 
Third Patman, "What all seasons do you recommend for the Cruze in, say, pennsylvania? " I live in PA. 


Also, I am asking for help and wanting to know what others have, Why do you come and be a jerk, Eddy. Why didn't you LIST YOUR TIRES you have now EDDY? Instead of being a jerk and asking for my posts on another persons thread to be deleted and not inputing any help whatsoever. Thanks not contributing in any way Eddy . 

What all seasons do you all have on your car right now???


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks MP81 for the info about the XICE tires. I wont be buying winter tires but if I do, I will look into them or the Continental as recommended by Patman which are all seasons i believe but excel in snow vs other all seasons. I love cruze talk and am always reading on here. I rarely post and the time I do, Eddy ruins the experience. Thanks for the input Neile , I used Nokias on my cavaliers and they were great. I dont drive much in the snow so I will not be buying snow tires. I just want a good all season tire that doesnt suck very very bad in the snow. Currently looking at Goodyear triple treds, and comfortred , and Fuelmax,


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'd avoid the Fuel Maxes in snow. Granted, we avoided putting them in the snow at all right away (since LRR tire = not usually good in snow), but there was one time my wife got caught in snow (a late-winter snow storm after I had changed to the spring/summer/fall setup) and she was not thrilled with how they worked.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I agree with MP81, as I remember you are in PA with an LT with FR 710s. They are questionable at best for snow The Fuel Maxs are good for the Eco and that type of car not good in snow and as I told you in my PM, I am considering replacing the 710s on my son's car with the True Contacts I have on RS. Yea and Eddy seems to like to take shots at people I know I have heard it all with some of the stuff I have been thru.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Patman said:


> I agree with MP81, as I remember you are in PA with an LT with FR 710s. They are questionable at best for snow The Fuel Maxs are good for the Eco and that type of car not good in snow and as I told you in my PM, I am considering replacing the 710s on my son's car with the True Contacts I have on RS. Yea and Eddy seems to like to take shots at people I know I have heard it all with some of the stuff I have been thru.


FR710 are sketchy as heck in snow. They'll get you going fine, but you CANNOT stop on the things.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> FR710 are sketchy as heck in snow. They'll get you going fine, but you CANNOT stop on the things.


That definitely seems to be the case in the Tire Rack test, by a wide margin...https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tests/testDisplay.jsp?ttid=195


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Patman said:


> I agree with MP81, as I remember you are in PA with an LT with FR 710s. They are questionable at best for snow The Fuel Maxs are good for the Eco and that type of car not good in snow and as I told you in my PM, I am considering replacing the 710s on my son's car with the True Contacts I have on RS. Yea and Eddy seems to like to take shots at people I know I have heard it all with some of the stuff I have been thru.


I do not take shots at you Patman as anything directed with your rock or the accident was out of pure concern along with amazement. I noticed what I thought to be the same post in 4 other threads about Tire Seasons, a topic which has been discussed many times in the past, as you know by looking below or doing a search. But to be called names by the O/P:growup:


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I do not take shots at you Patman as anything directed with your rock or the accident was out of pure concern along with amazement. I noticed what I thought to be the same post in 4 other threads about Tire Seasons, a topic which has been discussed many times in the past, as you know by looking below or doing a search. But to be called names by the O/P:growup:


Don't worry about it Eddy, I don't really think too much about it. We are just here and having a good time about it and we are all one big "family". Sometimes I don't like to be reminded of the stupid stuff I do and that I did it!!! I was trying to make the OP feel a little better about how we kid around since I know he knows I have been here for a while. 
It's all good. As they would say in the 70s(if you are old enough to remember) Peace brother!!!


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

I am sorry for calling you a jerk eddy. I was just frustrated and have some health problems right now that do not help dealing with people. I know about tire seasons. I know winter tires are all better than all seasons. I even said that. I said I am looking for an all season that has great wet and dry performance but doesn't suck very very bad in snow (stock FR710 anyone?). Some all seasons are better than others in snow. That is what I am looking into. Michelin Premier A/S are what I am looking at now. I was on the wrong mindset anyways as when it snows I am able to just stay home. So because of this, I should focus on noise, comfort, and traction in wet and dry and less on snow. I have problem communicating what I am thinking to others. I will be looking at the Mich. Premier A/S, Trucomfort Conts. and other tires that are a little less noise and same or better traction wet/dry/snow than the FR710's. Thank you all so much for your input. Also, Eddy what tires do you have on your car winter and summer I really want to know. You posted twice here, and none on the other thread and I never mention them. I would like to see what you use as well. https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Michelin&tireModel=Premier+A/S&partnum=16HR6PREAS

Don't think I mentioned this. I have a 2012 Cruze 1LT 1.4l automatic with stock FR710's with 2/32 inch of tread approximately with almost 48,000 miles on them. Bought the car in march 2013 with 30,000 miles on. (yeah I dont drive much , health has not been well)


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

This is exactly what I am trying to say , 4 different all season tires, all good wet and dry performance cept one, but one really sucked in the snow. I think the Michelin Premier is what I will be getting unless someone has them and hates them and has input. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pwQ9pc4Ep8 (Snow test on tire rack)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dvxj5qJEUFA ( dry and wet test ) 
Purecontacts either beat them or matched them and I am looking at them as well but they did have less handling in the snow and ice tests and the Premiers did the best in the ice.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

jstahliv said:


> This is exactly what I am trying to say , 4 different all season tires, all good wet and dry performance cept one, but one really sucked in the snow. I think the Michelin Premier is what I will be getting unless someone has them and hates them and has input.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pwQ9pc4Ep8 (Snow test on tire rack)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dvxj5qJEUFA ( dry and wet test )
> Purecontacts either beat them or matched them and I am looking at them as well


I had the PureContacts before my Bridgestone Turanzas. They are phenomenal in terms of traction, especially in the few times I had them in the snow. However, they ride rough and only lasted me 10k (perfect alignment and rotations).

As for those Michelins, I think they are overpriced. Especially when you factor that they only come with 9/32nds of tread (most tires come with 11/32nds or 12/32nds). That means IMO they are already half worn out since you should really replace tires at 4/32nds. While I have not owned those particular tires, we have had other models of Michelins that weren't worth the money (Defender and Latitude Tour). All you have to do is scour the web and search for Michelin dry rot.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

jstahliv said:


> I am sorry for calling you a jerk eddy. I was just frustrated and have some health problems right now that do not help dealing with people. I know about tire seasons. I know winter tires are all better than all seasons. I even said that. I said I am looking for an all season that has great wet and dry performance but doesn't suck very very bad in snow (stock FR710 anyone?). Some all seasons are better than others in snow. That is what I am looking into. Michelin Premier A/S are what I am looking at now. I was on the wrong mindset anyways as when it snows I am able to just stay home. So because of this, I should focus on noise, comfort, and traction in wet and dry and less on snow. I have problem communicating what I am thinking to others.


 No offense intended, and Patman put it best, we have a great group of members and moderators too! I live in a one Season area, compare it to He!!, and find the FR 710 perhaps the best stock all season tire I've ever had. I never owned a car that couldn't even 'chirp' a tire, traction is fine, the tire is quiet, handles well, stopping seems to be no problem, tire wear after almost 4 years is hardly visible and I could probably go on. I have used Summer Tires on my previous Car and the change from the stock all weather tire to the summer tire (a type of tire I didn't know really existed) was exhilarating in 120 degree summer heat, then in one trip to Carl's Jr. the car was gone, I almost was as well, still hurts. Anyway I do hope you find what you seek and also try that custom Google search box at the top right, works darn good!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

> As for those Michelin's, I think they are overpriced. Especially when you factor that they only come with 9/32nds of tread


 When I saw those tires were 135, I know that is why I did not look at them. My True contacts were ? 120 installed from a local tire shop and at the time a $70 rebate. The General Altimax43 are right now with a $50 rebate which is why I am probably getting for my son's car 2014 LT. Sounds like the shaving is like what they do with factory tires to reduce noise? Thus I went with the True Contacts. The Michelin's are good tires.


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

Eddy, So what do you recomend to replace the FR710s? I never was able to burn out on wet or dry with them, They have amazing wet dry traction, but now they are 4/32 or less they are bad in the snow.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

jmlo96 said:


> I had the PureContacts before my Bridgestone Turanzas. They are phenomenal in terms of traction, especially in the few times I had them in the snow. However, they ride rough and only lasted me 10k (perfect alignment and rotations).
> 
> As for those Michelins, I think they are overpriced. Especially when you factor that they only come with 9/32nds of tread (most tires come with 11/32nds or 12/32nds). That means IMO they are already half worn out since you should really replace tires at 4/32nds. While I have not owned those particular tires, we have had other models of Michelins that weren't worth the money (Defender and Latitude Tour). All you have to do is scour the web and search for Michelin dry rot.


They uncover new sipes in the tread as they wear down past 4/32". So unlike most tires on the market, they are no longer useless in rain and snow as they wear. That sets them ahead of most others IMO 

They tried out some different compounds for fuel efficient that lead to the dry rot. I have seen it myself...my parents MXV4s started to dry rot after just 3 years. However, word is that Michelin has fixed that, and I haven't seen it myself in a few years. They now have the Premiers on their car and the only bad thing I have to say about them is that they're a tad bit noisy (and yes, overpriced). 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> No offense intended, and Patman put it best, we have a great group of members and moderators too! I live in a one Season area, compare it to He!!, and find the FR 710 perhaps the best stock all season tire I've ever had. I never owned a car that couldn't even 'chirp' a tire, traction is fine, the tire is quiet, handles well, stopping seems to be no problem, tire wear after almost 4 years is hardly visible and I could probably go on. I have used Summer Tires on my previous Car and the change from the stock all weather tire to the summer tire (a type of tire I didn't know really existed) was exhilarating in 120 degree summer heat, then in one trip to Carl's Jr. the car was gone, I almost was as well, still hurts. Anyway I do hope you find what you seek and also try that custom Google search box at the top right, works darn good!


Huh. Those were one of the worst tires I ever owned, especially as they neared 30k, at which point they were worn out. Crap traction in rain, useless in snow, spun easily even on a Cruze, and were terrible in corners. Flimsy sidewalls that were prone to puncture too. 

Those were S speed rated tires on my car. I replaced one for a puncture and the "T" speed rated variant directly from Firestone seemed to be quieter and wore MUCH less quickly than the other 3 tires on the car. I later punctured that same tires sidewall again by hitting something in the road. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

I had the stock Firestones on for the first two winters here in Mid-Michigan and they were so-so. Then I went with some offbrand ones called Starfire or something. Those are the worst I have driven in the snow. This year I will be going with some winter tires. Hopefully some Blizzaks as those seem like the most suggested.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

The Firestone and Starfire were both "All-Season" I believe. I have never driven a good one in Michigan winters. But we get some serious snow in late Dec./ early Jan.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Wife has Firestone Affinity tires on her Accord and those seem to be holding up well. She is @40K but FR710s on my Cruzes at least in Cincinnati, whenever it rains it is hard NOT to do a water burnout. Probably due to old roads with lots of oil. None the less.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> Huh. Those were one of the worst tires I ever owned, especially as they neared 30k, at which point they were worn out. Crap traction in rain, useless in snow, spun easily even on a Cruze, and were terrible in corners. Flimsy sidewalls that were prone to puncture too.
> 
> Those were S speed rated tires on my car. I replaced one for a picture and the "T" speed rated variant directly from Firestone seemed to be quieter and wore MUCH less quickly than the other 3 tires on the car. I later punctured that same tires sidewall again by hitting something in the road.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Well the difference in Speed Rating seems to be 6 miles between the two (S @ 112 and T @ 118 mph. I would have never replaced a Firestone with a Firestone but that's just me. Sure you can spin out or lose traction in the CRUZE, and sure the OEM CRUZE tire is a one tire fits all conditions type tire. There's just so little torque steer and power in the CRUZE that aside from a patch of snow or a sheet of water these OEM All Season FR 710's are right up there with others that I have driven and I would be the first to complain!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Well the difference in Speed Rating seems to be 6 miles between the two (S @ 112 and T @ 118 mph. I would have never replaced a Firestone with a Firestone but that's just me. Sure you can spin out or lose traction in the CRUZE, and sure the OEM CRUZE tire is a one tire fits all conditions type tire. There's just so little torque steer and power in the CRUZE that aside from a patch of snow or a sheet of water these OEM All Season FR 710's are right up there with others that I have driven and I would be the first to complain!


Yes, but GM has their own spec for the tires that they put on the car. The FR710 directly from Firestone definitely had more tread depth than the OEM spec tire does, and appeared to wear less quickly over the next 20K or so. They don't make the "S" rated at all without it being OEM spec.

Had 7000 miles on it at the time. Didn't want to replace 2 tires with something else when the other 3 were practically new. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Replacing my 2014 LT FR710s with the General Altimax RT43 tonight bc the 710s from the factory are @ worn with 33K on them.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Patman said:


> Replacing my 2014 LT FR710s with the General Altimax RT43 tonight bc the 710s from the factory are @ worn with 33K on them.


That's pretty bad - I'll likely have more than half of that on my Direzza ZIIs before replacing them - and those are 200 treadwear tires, on a car I drive hard.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

After getting the RT 43s installed, I love how the car drives overall now. This is the car my son uses, and he loves the RTs also. Remember I am driving the 2013 RS with the True Contacts on it. For my son's driving experience(he doesn't drive the car hard either), I think it was a good choice for our driving conditions and impending winter etc.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Patman said:


> After getting the RT 43s installed, I love how the car drives overall now. This is the car my son uses, and he loves the RTs also. Remember I am driving the 2013 RS with the True Contacts on it. For my son's driving experience(he doesn't drive the car hard either), I think it was a good choice for our driving conditions and impending winter etc.


I'm glad my research/intuition about the RT 43 was not wrong then - I was going to outfit the Cav with these earlier this year, but it met a hydrant for a hot date and really _hit it_ off before then, haha.

When it comes time for my brother to get some new tires (Though his GT Radial Champiro VP1s aren't nearly that worn yet), the RT43s (or their successor) will be the tires he gets.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Just put a set of Continental ExtremeContact DWS-06 tires on Black Betty. I have a similar set on our '03 Protege5 with 50,000 miles on the tires and the "S" is still visible. They have been excellent in the snow and wet so far.


----------



## Ursa (Jun 27, 2017)

I've been running Cooper CS3 tires on my '11 Eco for close to 30,000 miles now. They've been a very nice all-around tire: great traction on snow and ice here in Northern Michigan, precise handling, a firm and sporty ride character, and they've never developed annoying vibrations requiring rebalancing.

Only downside: The car gets about 4 MPG less running these versus the OEM Goodyear FuelMax tires, but even this has been improving as the tires wear.


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

wasney said:


> I had the stock Firestones on for the first two winters here in Mid-Michigan and they were so-so. Then I went with some offbrand ones called Starfire or something. Those are the worst I have driven in the snow. This year I will be going with some winter tires. Hopefully some Blizzaks as those seem like the most suggested.


THIS is why i dont want some off brand ones as I will use them during winter some.


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

So after a year of research, I bought General Altimax RT43's v speed rated (IIRC) , They are perfect in the snow and handle perfectly. I LOVE them.


----------



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)

jstahliv said:


> What all season tires are you taking into the snow this winter? I know some don't get much snow so they keep their all seasons. What all seasons do you recommend for the Cruze in, say, pennsylvania? And just for fun, What all seasons tires are on you car right now, not counting winter? What do you like and why?


Love my Generals. Altimax RT 43 for 3 seasons and Altimax Artic for the winter. Never had a problem getting anywhere.


----------



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)

Jim Frye said:


> Just put a set of Continental ExtremeContact DWS-06 tires on Black Betty. I have a similar set on our '03 Protege5 with 50,000 miles on the tires and the "S" is still visible. They have been excellent in the snow and wet so far.


That looks like a solid tire, with good numbers and reasonable pricing. Personally I need something with a slightly higher treadwear rating, but should I have a shorter work commute, these could be a possibility.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

I know you don't like their low treadwear rating DECruzer, but I just had a lot of fun this weekend during the major snowstorm in Missouri with my Quatracs  Even SUVs were following in my path.

I felt really bad for the other Gen 1 Cruze I had seen earlier and hope they had good tires on it. But given the large gap the driver was keeping between her and the vehicle in front, I don't think so.


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

I have been driving around with the General altimax rt43's in H speed rating ( the second one up, not lowest speed rating or highest). I love them, perfect traction on dry and wet and have had no problems in the snow! I would recommend them to everyone! Took a year to finish research but was so worth it.


----------



## jermhoosierfan (Feb 18, 2020)

I have a 2014 LT, and I have been looking at either the Continental TrueContact or the Goodyear FuelMax. I bought the car with 43K miles on it 6 months ago with Hankooks on the front and the stock Firestones on the back. The Firestones actually look to be a bit better shape than the Hankook. After reading this thread, I might be going with the TrueContacts since we haven't had a lot of snow the last 2 years here in Southwest Indiana.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

Continental Extreme Contact DWS06s on both. They are like cheating, they grip in the summer, and act like a semi snow tire in the winter.

Granted we have had no snow this year, again.


----------



## jermhoosierfan (Feb 18, 2020)

I am also looking at the Goodyear Assurance Maxlife tires which are better rated than the FuelMax tires. I am a fan of Goodyear while the last set of Integrity I bought on a 2005 Bonneville left a lot to be desired, but that was a car which was also hard on a set of Uniroyals that were on it. I had a set of Uniroyals that lasted 90K miles on a 2011 Corolla but were loud. I am thinking the Maxlifes will be a much better tire than those Integritys were.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

I took my stock tires from 2017 with only ~8k on them through this winter and they SUCKED. Just bought wheels with Kumho summer tires though. Going to get a good set of snows for the stock wheels.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Continental Pure Contacts are better than the Truecontacts. I only use mine for three seasons though. Blizzaks FTW!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Blasirl said:


> Continental Pure Contacts are better than the Truecontacts. I only use my for three seasons though. Blizzaks FTW!


Yes, they are a "Grand Touring" vs a "Touring" tire. You pay a little bit more, and you get a better tire.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I bought a set of 4 MRF Wanderers to replace my OEM tires and I immediately noticed a better grip in the CRUZE. These things are from India, and they are quality cheap tires. I suggest everyone to at least consider these. A full changeover cost me *$155 *with Tax, not including mounting.






MRF Tire Reviews - Tire Reviews and More


MRF, which stands for Madras Rubber Factory, started out in 1946 as a make-shift toy balloon manufacturing company in Madras – modern day Chennai,




tirereviewsandmore.com


----------

